

NSA-GCHQ Operation Did Not Compromise SIM Encryption Keys, Reports Gemalto - DMBisson
http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/latest-security-news/nsa-gchq-operation-did-not-compromise-sim-encryption-keys-reports-gemalto/

======
cjbenedikt
would they have reported if otherwise, though?

